# Big thank you to Rick Rutt



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to figure out how to get the video from my e-mail on to here, gonna give it a shot.

Anyway, I was invited out to Ricks place to do dog in white. Ended up doing the dog in white for 1, 2, and the three. I got there on the 2nd and got to work with Jimmy for a bit.

I tell you what, here in this country, we need to step it up a lot to even think about competing with the French. This kid with my dogs nose in his crack, paying attention got 4 meters on my dog from a near standstill. At the Nationals, NOT paying attention, the decoy got 4 meters. We got a lot of catching up to do. I saw this kid do some things that I have yet to see anyone do either physically, or mentally. 

Rick was great, got to play with pups a lot, I think those pups are gonna be real nice, real nice.

It was nice to have some good conversations with him, get my balls busted for being in the "circus" and do some training.

The trial was good, the decoy work was great, and I was busy geeking out watching the decoys take points, or talking to new people. Unlike the Nationals were pretty much everyone stayed away from me, people came up and talked about dogs and ringsport, and had a good time.

I do have video of the field, Rick did a lot of work on it since the last time I was there, and it is really nice.

So, Thank you Rick for having me, got to get back to my "circus" ! ! ! !

I really cannot wait to see how FR turns out in ten years. 

Ok, there is some sort of emotional problem with Yahoo, so I will try to get the video up later.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I tell you what, here in this country, we need to step it up a lot to even think about competing with the French. This kid with my dogs nose in his crack, paying attention got 4 meters on my dog from a near standstill. At the Nationals, NOT paying attention, the decoy got 4 meters. We got a lot of catching up to do. I saw this kid do some things that I have yet to see anyone do either physically, or mentally.


That's all well and fine if you are foreign You should try doing things nobody has seen physically and mentally to a dog and see how many people want to train with you anymore. People want everything to look nice and pretty. Few people want to see a decoy expose holes in their dogs and their training.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

David, that may be the case but in french ring that is the primary goal. To expose the dogs holes in training and weaknesses in the dog mentally and physically. Glad you had a great time Jeff I have heard lots of great things about Rick and his dogs. Best of luck to his litter and hope to see the video soon. Look forward to meeting you one day Rick.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Amanda Caldron said:


> David, that may be the case but in french ring that is the primary goal. To expose the dogs holes in training and weaknesses in the dog mentally and physically..


 
That should be the case in any sport.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Amanda Caldron said:


> David, that may be the case but in french ring that is the primary goal. To expose the dogs holes in training and weaknesses in the dog mentally and physically. Glad you had a great time Jeff I have heard lots of great things about Rick and his dogs. Best of luck to his litter and hope to see the video soon. Look forward to meeting you one day Rick.


So, is it any wonder the decoys are hand picked?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you saying FR clubs pick any differently than Sch or PSA clubs? Sure they have people in mind, decoys they would like to work/fly out to their trials but it ends up being who is available at the time. Sometimes it's your 2nd or 3rd choice.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

You're going to find the "good old boy" venue in every sport and work area. I have heard great things about Rick Rutt. Hand picking is the norm............


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it is cute that all these people that don't trail a dog are on here repeating what they are told. LOL

These decoys were hand picked. Sure. Jimmy won the super selection last year in France, and Pablo won it this year in Mexico.

So you could say that they were hand picked to point out all the weakness in a dogs training.

How many trials have the lot of you done to be such experts ?? Howard is to chickenshit to video, so he is not going to trial, Kehoe is too busy being preggers, so that leaves Calderon, with like two trials. : )


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, so the files were sent to me, I downloaded them, and then it opened imovie, and then I got stumped, as it never showed up, or told me what to do, which is why I wanted a Mac in the first place. So, until I can figure out why it LOOKS like they are in imovie, even though I cannot find them, in imovie, ok, whatever. Can't convince this shit to work.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hand picking the decoys for trials is OK. But, you have to ask why one is hand picking decoys. Are they doing it so they can keep their dogs looking good or to honestily test their training and really trial their dogs?? I think Jimmy & Pablo did just that...they TESTED each dogs training! This is why they were picked. They are two of the highest ranked decoys and it was a pleasure to go up against them! They did not give points to the teams, they took them where and when they knew they could! Great job guys! I love to compete when when I know it's going to be a true test of skills on both the teams competing and the decoys!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok, so the files were sent to me, I downloaded them, and then it opened imovie, and then I got stumped, as it never showed up, or told me what to do, which is why I wanted a Mac in the first place. So, until I can figure out why it LOOKS like they are in imovie, even though I cannot find them, in imovie, ok, whatever. Can't convince this shit to work.


 
What format is the original video? Newbee's I'll tell ya!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How the heck do I tell you that ??


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think it is cute that all these people that don't trail a dog are on here repeating what they are told. LOL
> 
> These decoys were hand picked. Sure. Jimmy won the super selection last year in France, and Pablo won it this year in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Your funny Jeff, but I don't repeat what I'm told, I say what I see. I'm also not too busy being pregnant, I was at training all damn day today. I'm also trialing in 2 weeks. I've got 37 days till my due date, so on trial day it will be 23 days to pop. I'm not missing out on another trial for ANYTHING, after being ready last year and they were all cancelled on the West Coast.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How the heck do I tell you that ??


 
What's the file name with extension?

dog.wmp for example


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

1.rcproject is what I see.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I do not mean to say that hand picking decoys is not the case for most sports, because it is. I was not picking on ring with my statement. I was just pointing out that foreign decoys can get away with putting more shit on a dog than a domestic decoy. 

If I do something that nobody has ever seen before, it usually doesn't go over as well as when Pablo or Pepe try it 

I have actually been told that I am not "esquiving the dog correctly" so THAT is why the dog missed! Then was told to pivot correctly for the dog 

I worked dogs at a ring seminar with Gary D'hue. I worked a few people's dogs while he instructed. Keep in mind people were paying him for advice. A few ringers actually went and told him that they don't think I'm cut out for the work and that I may get hurt by the dogs. These people didn't even give me a chance until Gary told me to suit up. After he saw me work dogs, he told a bunch of people that I exposed holes in their dogs and they should be working with me routinely. Do you think any of those people gave me a call? Yet they all complain about not having decoys who can challenge their dogs. 

I can't even find a ring club to learn the rules. The decoy work in ring takes so much knowledge that its almost impossible to certify without a mentor. I learned this the hard way when I bombed the decoy selection. I can safely work a dog and put ample pressure, but I am clueless to the rules. One local club told me that they had too many decoys already to make use of me. Come to find out, they have a noobie girl out their suting up :-D 

Another club won't let me come out because I worked a dog too hard there one time. This is when they told me to go "ring 10" on the dog. I went ring 10 and was never invited back!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 1.rcproject is what I see.


have you called Mac support for some help? or are you one of those ppl that are out of over-the-phone technical support and don't want to pay for it? :-({|=

you can also go to www.apple.com/support and find all sorts of troubleshooting articles for free. or you could even try reading the "user's manual" that's installed on it.

i love Macs.....

at any rate--once you get it figured out, i really look forward to seeing the video(s)!!


----------



## Sonny Lee (Nov 11, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 1.rcproject is what I see.


."rcproject" is an Mac iMovie project file extension. Probably the movie was done/edited in iMovie, and they just send you the file. The movie may not show up in your iMovie because it did not link back to the original movie file which was "digitized" by them. It may save you tons of frustration if you can just get them to "export" the movie to a Quicktime ".mov" from iMovie program.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will try that. It opened the dang thing, and then nothing. I am a tard and my Mac usually doesn't stick it in my eye socket like this.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> What's the file name with extension?
> 
> dog.wmp for example


 
You didn't get the inside joke! 

dog.wmp = Windows Media Player, ha, ha, ha, ha#-o

What Sonny Said.

See if you can view it in a browser.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I will try that. It opened the dang thing, and then nothing. I am a tard and my Mac usually doesn't stick it in my eye socket like this.


That's Buko's job


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Found this on the NET.

You have to ask the person to copy the whole project files, usually the project is saved on *Movies* folder inside *Macintosh HD/Users/[username]/*. Ask him to send you all the files and folder inside the *Movies* folder and also the other base files which he imported into iMovie. Also if the base files are saved in different locations (eg : Movies are in different folder, photos in different folder etc), it is not very easy to copy it to your Mac. So it is better to ask him to export the project into a video (quicktime, mpeg-4, avi etc) and send to you and it doesn't requires any base files to play it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, It is like when people use normal dog terminology all ****ed up. I don't get it. PLUS, I have a long history of getting shit wrong on a computer. A friend sent me a computer that worked just fine, and then when I get it, and try and set it up, it has no idea what the internet is. Perfectly good computer sitting in the closet because I cannot figure it out.


Quote: This is when they told me to go "ring 10" on the dog. I went ring 10 and was never invited back!

David, not for nothing, but you act like a huge **********, and then expect people to go along with you. What is the likelyhood that since you don't know the rules, you know what the **** ring ten is ?? Then, since that is a STUUUUPPID request, you go along with it ??

Probably a test they have to see how dumb the guy is that is trying to get in the suit is. You failed. 

But hey, you are getting all those high fives for ****ing me over, hope that gets you by.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No, It is like when people use normal dog terminology all ****ed up. I don't get it. PLUS, I have a long history of getting shit wrong on a computer. A friend sent me a computer that worked just fine, and then when I get it, and try and set it up, it has no idea what the internet is. Perfectly good computer sitting in the closet because I cannot figure it out.
> 
> 
> Quote: This is when they told me to go "ring 10" on the dog. I went ring 10 and was never invited back!
> ...


That trainer thought I worked his dog too hard. Sorry, but if you tell me to go Ring 10 I am going to work the shit out of your dog. My stick work was all within regulation. On a side note, can you please outline the rules of Ring 10 for me Jeff? 

Jeff, how exactly have I ****ed you over?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Edward Egan said:


> Found this on the NET.
> 
> You have to ask the person to copy the whole project files, usually the project is saved on *Movies* folder inside *Macintosh HD/Users/[username]/*. Ask him to send you all the files and folder inside the *Movies* folder and also the other base files which he imported into iMovie. Also if the base files are saved in different locations (eg : Movies are in different folder, photos in different folder etc), it is not very easy to copy it to your Mac. So it is better to ask him to export the project into a video (quicktime, mpeg-4, avi etc) and send to you and it doesn't requires any base files to play it.


 
I thought macs were supposed to be user friendly ??


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> My stick work was all within regulation.


Since you don't know the rules how do you know? <insert circus music here> :roll:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

jeff, 
do you have any video codecs installed?


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

DAVID

I dont believe i met you was in new england for many many years , i know reside in florida , but if you are ever in florida and want to work dogs look me up, any decoy i welcome to come work with me , young old , learning or experinced, i ask only for safety for my dogs as some i have very fast, But if you want to do ring 10 ( boy i cand even do ring 10 lol) or ring 5 no problem i wll use one of my experienced dogs, want to do psa or protection type work i have dogs for that also, So just because one club that you to hard doesnt mean everyone will, AND this is open to anyone anyone wants to come work dogs im always open to helping teaching or even learning soemthing myself,

frankie cowen
precisionk9inc.com


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is a video codec ??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How the heck do I tell you that ??


And some have said I was a 'tard! HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Video...Jeff how many years have you waited. Are you sure you could put it in that "machine" muchless give a critique? And where's your BIO....guess I'll have to see the underground version. 8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

6 different clubs told me to stay away from you. They all said that you were a control freak, and a buddy ****er. Think about that howard, I know that you do.

While you are calling me a tard, and I have all kinds of video of me working my dog, you are too big a coward to show video of your work.

Think about that howard, 6 different clubs, all who when they found out that my buddy and I were going to different places to train, all warned me off of you. Then you come on here and think that you **** up with the line, and YOUR DUMB ASS thinks its a "LIVE BITE" ! ! ! ! ! 

I remember how proud you were about them too.](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) howard, you are not going anywhere in the dog training world because you are too chickenshit to man up and actually COMPETE in a sport. YOU are too chickenshit to post good days with the bad. I have been posting all of this good and bad for years now howard, and you cannot figure out where the bio is ??

Once again howard, you get stuck with the tard title.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff,

The file sent is a project file, they need to send you a completely finished file. 

Exported to another format...

When a project is finished, the program used to create it converts it to viewable media...

To view a project file, would need to have the same program installed that the project is made on...usually.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff, how about you just have your frinds upload it to youtube for you and call it good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am trying to figure out how to do this.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

if the file was sent as a project file and was not finished i doubt any codec could help you. 

digital video codecs allow your computer to compress/decompress digital video files. a lot of the time you can view different video formats (.wmv, .avi, .flv, etc) on using the same media player (because you already have the codecs to view them installed) but sometimes if you run into a video format your system does not support a video codec can be installed to allow playing of the specified format. 

stuff can get wierd with video settings and software


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Since you don't know the rules how do you know? <insert circus music here> :roll:


I've appointed myself Prime Minister of NARA. Jeff may be king, but he has to deal with parliament


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had it re-sent and am just lazy at this point. I will get it on here in a bit.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

You're welcome Jeff,
it was a pleasure having you here for 2 weeks. Thanks again for bringing Buko and doing dog in white for all the levels, and come back soon! you are always welcome!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen;193218. said:


> (*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,).


Jeff here you go again with the same old BS…….NO names, dates, or locations. Why don’t you run for a political position, you would fit right in with all of your avoidance and crap! President O… 

Video…first I would have to know that you were “skilled” in assessing what you watch; this is the Muppets or Sesame Street Jeff! You have been banned in too many areas, including the WDF's Schutzhund section, now you speak of sport venues?! How hypocritical is that? Just listen to you gloat!

Truth be known Jeff…I could give a rat’s a$$ about you or your bio. Your negative attitudes do NOT line up with the philosophies we use here and too many folks have come here to see what we do, how we offer it, and how we deal with people. Good, bad, or otherwise we remain solid! I have given you and a few others the invite to show your “skills” in Delaware and to date, none have manned up! When you call out a punk…*BUSTED! *Forty+ and acting like a junior high kid...Lord give me strength!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are what you are…I make no apologies for my skills, the club I belong to, or the people I have trained with or studied under! PPD or bust baby!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry howard, did you just say something ?? Good thing that stuttering doesn't show so much in the written word. I know you were though. 

All this time waffling about this forum, making an idiot of yourself, folding when people ask you the tough questions. Luckily, you were a shop teacher, and we all know that those kids are either out to crank their grade average, or ............ I can only imagine the things that the smart kids were making behind your back in shop. Probably some monumental bongs were made.

NOW you tell me that you don't care howard. I bet it is because the whole time what I have done the last 5 years or so is right here. Right in front of you, but you were too STUPID to get that. How does it feel howard ?? Once again, you have stuck your dumb ass nose where it doesn't belong, and where it cannot control the outcome. UNLIKE your little club, where you have all those rules of non disclosure.

DUMBASS !!! HA HA


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Wanted!​Waffle maker for established “Waffle house”​​Experienced in waffling the subject and not answering the questions,​Grilling skills not needed as we need someone who can single task only. Doing the best with what you have to work with are fine, your ability to deal with folks will be dovetailed toward your pay! A skilled video and bio are helpful to further understand the true genetic pool with which we hire. 40+ age and possible iq needed…resumes aren’t expected by the waffler as they’re a waste of time to read. Apply if computer skills are good and mastery of one liners is your best!​


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

You guys realize you're fighting for second place, cause I have the biggest cock in this place, right?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just like making fun of tards. I respond right away, while I am pretty sure that howard has to wait for one of his nambla buddies to send him his response.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> while I am pretty sure that howard has to wait for one of his *nambla* buddies to send him his response.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwPLQ43JVYU

That's proper pwnage right there, folks. Ouch! 





WDF really needs an embed/autoplay function.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Eric Read said:


> You guys realize you're fighting for second place, cause I have the biggest cock in this place, right?


Eric you win! :-k
Schutzhund rooster or Border Patrol Agent?


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard,
Got any video yet?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> Howard,
> Got any video yet?


 Nothing yet owl...trying to figure which is my best side! When you coming to show me how it's done...still waiting. YOUR video would be helpful too! [-X


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I posted one of the first video's ever on here howard. Knock the weird shit off and post a video, how hard is that?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> I posted one of the first video's ever on here howard. Knock the weird shit off and post a video, how hard is that?


Ya Howard, even someone like me can post a vid, useless as it may be. 

Quit talkin like a gay mormon and show us how they do it in Delaware :roll:


----------

